# Salary range for stockbrokers/client advisors



## Julia (15 July 2005)

Does anyone know what sort of income these people have?  Do they receive "commission" or "bonus" on orders they  process in addition to basic salary?  I'm thinking about full service brokers with this question.

Julia


----------



## wayneL (15 July 2005)

I have a good friend who is a client advisor with Macquarie.

It is retainer plus commission. I don't know his exact earnings but it is LOTS and LOTS.

However he was very fortunate to aquire (by a stroke of luck) some very large accounts, and he is the consumate "relationship builder".

If you're good at it, and get good accounts, the sky is the limit.

Not all do particularly well though.

Cheers


----------



## DTM (15 July 2005)

They're all salesman basically.  As long as you can keep and add new clients, you could make a motza....


----------



## wayneL (16 July 2005)

DTM said:
			
		

> They're all salesman basically.  As long as you can keep and add new clients, you could make a motza....




*LOTZA MOTZA!* :casanova:

LOL


----------



## Happy (16 July 2005)

WayneL,
Had a look at your site  and could not see much, background colour is bit too dark.
If it was your aim to make it difficult try black on black... just kidding.


----------

